# Part 2 of my published story "Back In The Saddle"



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2016)

Click the link for the full story -part 1 and 2


http://www.19thcenturybottlediggers.com/backinthesaddle.htm


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 5, 2016)

what's up rick??  long time no see!!!  how's things been??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2016)

wilmingtonbottleboys said:


> what's up rick??  long time no see!!!  how's things been??




Good Man how about you ? I'm around a lot just not on here. I have my own Face Book bottle site & Page. Close to 1500 members and growing daily, lots of activity. Are you doing any digging?? If you are on FB hit me up I'll add you to the page. (Ricky Weiner)--- Take it easy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GEEMAN (Feb 7, 2016)

Good stuff Rick. Thanks for posting your story. Too bad I don't do FB.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 7, 2016)

*nice write up Rick. I grew up 2 1/2 blocks from the house you dug at. 

keep up the good work !!

Jim *


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Jim and Geeman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2016)

Privyprowlerz said:


> *nice write up Rick. I grew up 2 1/2 blocks from the house you dug at.
> 
> keep up the good work !!
> 
> Jim *



That's like the cut off to N. Catty.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 9, 2016)

* grew up near Howertown & Pine Sts *


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2016)

Privyprowlerz said:


> * grew up near Howertown & Pine Sts *



Oh ok --  dug a few on Howertown a little newer but we got some good stuff. How long did you live there??


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Rick, Great second part to the story. My favorite paragraph is the 1st one of the story. It fits my situation w regard to diving to a "T".
Happy Digging and I hope you have some amazing finds in 2016.  Kevin


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 12, 2016)

Rick's stories are allways good, and the best part is they represent the bottle digging community in the best way possible.........Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Andy & Kevin its something I like to do.  I always try to have a story in the works. I even like to write about other peoples adventures.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 13, 2016)

Great story, good haul, hope you hit a big lick in part three!


----------

